# boot0cfg for gpt?



## balanga (Jul 15, 2019)

Is there an equivalent of boot0cfg for gpt? I'm looking for a FreeBSD boot manager for gpt disks... I was thinking of installing sysutils/grub2, but that looks to have expired.


----------



## balanga (Jul 20, 2019)

Is there any option for installing a boot manager on a gpt disk? Or do I need to install some Linux distro which will install Grub? Not keen on doing that since last time it ended up with FreeBSD not being bootable.


----------

